# SOL: Architects wanted! MARKET: No local experience.



## robertM (Aug 15, 2012)

As I was reading the forum I've got a feeling of some discrepancy by SOL occupations prior to July 1st Skill Select and feedback some members posted about job market in architecture and construction. 

Some members posted it's really hard to get a job as an architect, because you're lacking local experience as an immigrant, especially if you are not on the permanent visa and the recession is present. 

OK, so if that is the case why architects are still wanted on the list? No fresh immigrants have local experience, immigrants would stay if you offer them a normal job and recession is ongoing since 2008.

Are immigrant architects then wanted or not?! Star architects don't need to become Australian citizens to deliver projects for the country. It is "little" architects country presumably needs.

Hope someone will help me on this.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi robert,
I have some architect friends, who are in Oz, and they found a job in the industry, in a relative short time (1 to 3 month, depending on the city). You cannot name yourself an architect, though, first you have to register at AACA.
Cheers


----------



## robertM (Aug 15, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> Hi robert,
> I have some architect friends, who are in Oz, and they found a job in the industry, in a relative short time (1 to 3 month, depending on the city). You cannot name yourself an architect, though, first you have to register at AACA.
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply Alnaibii but I wonder if you are familiar with AACA Registration Form (RAE) which under 1. GENERAL INFORMATION informs candidates for registration they have to "undertake a period of practice in Australia". So registration before working in OZ is impossible. Calling yourself Architect is not so important until you offer your services to the public independently.

http://www.aaca.org.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/RAE-Application-Form-Notes-March-2013.pdf

1. GENERAL INFORMATION
It is the law in Australia that if you wish to use
the title of, and offer services to the public as an
Architect, you must be registered.
To become eligible to register as an Architect in
Australia you are required to have a recognised
qualification in architecture of a minimum of five
years full-time academic study; *undertake a
period of practice in Australia*; and (where
prescribed) pass the AACA Architectural Practice
Examination.

Since you are claiming you know people who got employment in architecture in OZ in such a short period and RAE registration before working there I would really be happy for a contact if that wouldn't be a problem. I myself wasn't that fortunate.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Robert, I never said they work as registered architects, just that they found jobs in the field. One is in Melbourne, the other one in Adelaide. They will probably work for 2 years and then register, but that's up to them.
As per giving their contacts, I have to confirm with them first.

Cheers


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

robertM said:


> Thanks for your reply Alnaibii but I wonder if you are familiar with AACA Registration Form (RAE) which under 1. GENERAL INFORMATION informs candidates for registration they have to "undertake a period of practice in Australia". So registration before working in OZ is impossible. Calling yourself Architect is not so important until you offer your services to the public independently.
> 
> http://www.aaca.org.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/RAE-Application-Form-Notes-March-2013.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi Robert, what you're saying is correct. I'm a quantity surveyor and finding a job is a hectic now. I think DIAC's statistic seems to be incorrect on the skill shortage. I wrote like 70 jobs apps. and all they replied is that i don't have local experience. 
I have 10 years working experience and the scope of work is far more complicated than the Australian building so far. However, rejected so many times by now. I only managed to get 2 interview with 70apps! means ratio like 1:35?

I try to work as casual now try to sustain cost of living here.


----------



## Mumbai (Nov 27, 2013)

You can't rely solely on the Occupation in demand list. The ground reality is often different. I think the Australian government includes occupations that they are aware are not exactly in demand. The reason would be to create an oversupply of qualified, educated people. Simultaneously there is a shortage labour in low skill, low paying jobs.
For the government it's a win win situation. Qualified people pay to immigrate and get no centrelink assistance for 2 years. Since they have to eat, they accept the low skill low paying jobs that local born citizens or long term immigrants won't accept. We all know of doctors, engineers, accountants, IT pros and other para professionals working at Coles, driving taxis, security guards, car sales and working in commission based jobs. Some are lucky to get a break into their career, some are not.
I entered Australia as an IT professional in 2000, still work in retail sales today! Now I'm happy doing that.


----------



## Mumbai (Nov 27, 2013)

You can't rely solely on the Occupation in demand list. The ground reality is often different. I think the Australian government includes occupations that they are aware are not exactly in demand. The reason would be to create an oversupply of qualified, educated people. Simultaneously there is a shortage labour in low skill, low paying jobs.
For the government it's a win win situation. Qualified people pay to immigrate and get no centrelink assistance for 2 years. Since they have to eat, they accept the low skill low paying jobs that local born citizens or long term immigrants won't accept. We all know of doctors, engineers, accountants, IT pros and other para professionals working at Coles, driving taxis, security guards, car sales and working in commission based jobs. Some are lucky to get a break into their career, some are not.
I entered Australia as an IT professional in 2000, still work in retail sales today! Now I'm happy doing that.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

I do not necessarily agree with you. Why would any country to get skilled workers to do unskilled jobs? If this was true, they would not have a Skill Shortage list, they would open for any graduate. Why would they ask for experience in your skill?
Immigration is not for the faint-hearted. You go there, and you have to trust in you, your skills and experience. 
Yes, you have to work harder than a local architect to get a job, but that shouldn't stop you.
If you are happy working in sales, good for you.

Robert, AACA has a different registration route for overseas graduates, Check this:
Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia « Final Assessment


----------



## Mumbai (Nov 27, 2013)

Some people do get a job in their chosen career eventually, but many don't as well. It's a chance one takes as an immigrant. I am aware of the trials and tests an immigrant undergoes, since I've gone through the same.
The Australian government would ideally have an oversupply of skilled persons as opposed to an undersupply. 
The government is not interested if an immigrant taxi driver or factory/process worker is an engineer or not. Someone is just needed to drive the taxi, since few native born Australians do the job.
To answer your question why ones qualifications are assessed, the experience and skills assessment is also chargeable by the relevant professional body. So it's another way to create business.
My point is to make people aware that the skills in demand list is not always reflective of the market reality.


----------

